# Weekly competition 2010-40



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U' F2 U R F' U R2 U'
*2. *U' R F' R2 U R U F U
*3. *F R2 F2 R' F U2 F
*4. *F2 U F U2 F R' F2 R
*5. *F R2 F R' F' R' U F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R' B2 L F2 L' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B R' B2 R'
*2. *D U F' R' B' D2 R D2 U F' R D2 B2 L2 U F' L B'
*3. *D2 B2 F' R B2 U L U B2 F' L2 D2 L D' F L2 R2 U2
*4. *D' F D' U' B2 U2 R D' L D R D2 B F' D B R2 U'
*5. *F' U' B' R D2 L2 B2 R D' F' D' U' B2 F' R2 B' U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 U2 Rw2 U2 B R B' Fw' R' D' U' Rw Uw' B' D L' D' Uw2 U Fw F Rw B' Fw R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 Fw' R Uw' B' Uw R B2 Uw L2 Rw B2
*2. *D' L' R' D' L Uw' Fw' D' L' Rw B' F D2 Uw2 F' Uw U' L2 Uw2 B U2 L2 D2 Rw2 R' B2 Uw' L D Rw F2 L B U' B' F U B Fw Uw2
*3. *L2 R2 B2 Fw U2 R' Fw L2 D R2 Fw2 Uw' U' R B2 Uw U' R' U2 L' Rw B Fw R Fw U B L F Uw F' R' B F2 L Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 F
*4. *D Uw' L' Rw2 R' D' B2 Rw F Rw D2 U2 F' Uw L2 Rw U2 R D' Uw F' Uw B' U' L2 Rw2 R B' U B Uw' Fw F2 Uw' B' F L' D' F D'
*5. *F Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2 L' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw F' L Rw Fw' U' Fw' Rw' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U Rw Uw U B2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' R Fw2 L F2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Fw2 F Dw' Rw D2 U2 F2 Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw D R' B Dw' Uw L2 Lw Rw' U Rw' Uw U' Bw2 D' U' R' D Rw2 Fw2 L Bw L2 Lw' R' Dw' B Bw Lw' B L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw U' B2 U' Lw' Bw2 Fw2
*2. *Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F L D' Dw Lw' B L2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Dw' Fw2 F Lw2 Bw2 L' Bw Uw2 Fw' F2 D' Uw' L2 R' Bw' Uw L Lw Bw' D L' Lw2 D2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw F R Bw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 R2 D2 L Lw' Rw B2 Bw Rw' Fw' Uw' B Dw2 Bw2
*3. *B2 Uw' B2 Dw' U' Lw2 Dw B' Bw U2 L' Fw L Lw Dw B F2 Rw2 Bw U B2 Fw' L2 Lw2 R2 F' Dw U B Lw' D Lw B' Bw' Fw' F Rw B2 L2 Lw B' D' Dw Uw U' Bw F' L' R2 F Dw F' R2 Fw2 Dw U Fw' Uw2 Lw' Uw'
*4. *L D' Dw Uw R' Bw U2 Fw' Lw' U' L2 Uw L2 Lw' Bw' Dw' Fw R' B' D' L2 Lw2 R Bw' Dw F' L Fw2 Uw2 Fw L B D' Uw' U2 F' D2 L2 R Dw' B2 Lw' B' Bw Dw2 B2 Bw Fw2 U Fw U' L2 D' U2 Fw Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw F
*5. *B' L Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Rw Dw' R' D U Lw B' L2 Lw Dw' Fw2 R' D Lw' F U Fw Uw' L' Bw' Fw2 R Uw B2 Bw' L2 B Fw' Lw' R2 U2 Lw' Uw2 U B R' B Dw' L' Lw Rw2 R' Uw U' Rw2 F2 D' Fw R U' Rw2 R2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 D' B 3F 2F F L 2R' 3F2 R F D2 L' 3R2 B2 U2 3R 2R' 3U' 3F2 2D2 F 2L' F' L 2B2 L2 R' B' 2B2 3F2 F' 2U 2L2 2R2 D' 2R2 2D 2B2 2L 3R 3U' 2R2 B2 2U' R' 3U 3F 2D2 3R2 2B' 2D2 2L B' 2B' F' L2 F L 2L 2R' F' 2U2 U B' 3F2 2L2 D 2B' D' 2B' U 2F 2R' F 3R 3F R 3F 2F2
*2. *3R 3U' 3R' 2F2 2U2 3R' 2D U' F 3R' F 2R2 B 2L2 B 2L2 F' 3R' 2D' L' 3R 2R2 F 2U2 2L2 2F L' 2B L' 3R2 R' B F' 2R2 R' 3U2 2B2 2R2 R' F2 L' 2L 3F' F' 3U U2 2B' 3F2 F 3U' U F2 2D2 3U 2U2 U B' 2F' L2 3R2 R 2F D' B' 2D2 U' 3R 2R2 3F L F' 2R' 3F' 2R' 2U 2L B L 3U2 3R'
*3. *3F' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B' D2 3U' 3F2 2U2 2R B2 2R' F2 3R2 R B2 L2 3R' R2 2B F 2R' F2 3U2 3F' 3U2 R' 2B' 3F2 L R2 U2 3R' 2D' 3R' B F' D 3U L' F2 2R' 3U B2 F2 3U2 2U 2B2 3R 3U2 3R' R' 2B' 2U 2F2 2R F2 2R 2D R 3U' B2 2B 2L2 2R' R U' R2 F 3R' F 2D 3F 2L R 2U' 3R' 2B 2R2
*4. *3F' D' 3U R2 D 2U 3R R 2F2 2U B' 2L' 3R2 2B' 3U' 2B' D' B2 3F' 2U2 L' 2R' D2 3U2 B F' 2D2 2B2 3F 3U' B2 3F L2 3U' 2F2 F2 2L 3R2 3F' 2L' 2R 3U2 3F2 F 2R2 R' 2B2 2L2 2U2 U2 3R2 R2 2U 2R 3U B 2F 2L' 3F2 F' 3U' 2U' U' 3R 3F' F U2 3R2 R D2 2D 2L 2R2 B' 2F' 2R2 R' D2 2D 3U
*5. *D U' 2L 2U' B2 3F' F2 U 2F2 D' 3U' 3R F 2D U' 2F2 2U 3R B' 3F' 2F2 F U2 3R2 2F2 D2 3R 2D2 3F2 2F' R' D2 2B2 F2 L2 3R' 2R' 3U2 2U2 U2 2R 3F 3R2 D2 2R 2F2 L2 3R2 2R' F 3R' 2B2 U2 3F2 U2 2L' 2U 2L2 F' 3R R2 D2 2D 2L 2F 3R U 2F' D' B 3R2 2U2 2L2 2B 3U' 2U L' 3R2 F2 R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' U 2L2 3L' 2R2 B' 2B2 3F F' L' 3U2 2L2 U2 F D2 3R2 2F2 2D 2U' U 2L 3R' F 2L' 2R B2 F' 2R' 2F 2L D' R' 2D2 3U 2U 2B U 3R' 3D 2F2 L 2R B 3U2 3B 3D2 2L2 3L' 2R B2 3U2 2L2 3U U 3B2 D' 3D 2U2 2R2 R2 D 3U' 2U' 3F 2F F U 2R B' 2F 3R' B 2U2 3R2 2U' 2L2 3B' 2L 2B2 2D2 B' 2D 3D2 F2 3L 2B L 3U' R2 2F' 2L 2R' 2D 3F R' 2D2 F 2D' 3U R'
*2. *D2 3D2 3U' L' 3B' 2D U F L 3R2 2R' R 3B2 L D2 3U' 2R' 2D' 2R R 2D2 2U' 2F' 3L' R' 2F' 2L' 2F 2L2 3L' 3R2 3U2 2U' 2L' 2R R 3F 2L' 2B 3R' 2D 2L D' 2F' 3D 3F2 L' 2L' R' B D' 2D2 2F2 F2 D 2D 3R2 3D2 3R 2R2 U 3R2 3D L' 2F 2U' 2L2 B2 3B' 2D2 B' 3U2 2U 3R 2B' 2F 2R' D' B 3R 2R2 F' 3L 3R D' 2L' 2F F' L 3R 3D2 3U' 2U 2B' R' 2B2 3F' 2D' 3B2 L
*3. *2F2 2D' 2U' L2 3F 2F2 3R' 2D' 2B2 3F2 3D2 2F D2 L 2R' D2 2U 3B' 3D 3U' 2B 2L2 2D' 2U' 3B2 2D' B2 3R' U' 2L2 D' 3F' 2F F' 3U2 3B' F 3L2 2D' 3U B2 R2 3D' 3F F' L D 3U2 B 3U2 F' 2D2 L2 R2 F' D U 3F2 3R' 2R2 3F' 2U' U2 B' 2L 3R' 3B2 3F2 L 3U 2L 3R 3U' B 2B 3F2 2U2 2F2 R 3D2 2F' 3D' 3U2 2U' R2 2D 2R 3D' L2 3R2 2D 3B2 2F' L 2B D' 2D' L' 3R F'
*4. *D2 F' 3D 2L 3B 3R' 3F' D' 3D' 2U2 L2 2U' 2L' 2D U2 3R2 2R2 R D L2 B 3D' 3L' 3U2 2L2 3L 3D' 3F2 3R 3U' U2 B' 3B F2 L2 D2 F2 2L' 3L2 2R' R2 2D2 3F 2D2 L' B 2D 2U' 2L 2D' U' L2 2L' 3L R2 F' 3R U2 R' 3B 3R' 2D2 3D2 3U2 2L' 3U 3L' 3B2 2F2 2L' U 2F2 F2 L' 3L 3R2 U' 3L R2 3D 3B D2 2D2 U' 2B2 L' 2L' 3L' D' 3D 2U 3B 2U R2 2F F2 2U' 2L' 3B' U2
*5. *3U' B2 R2 2B 2D 2R' D' 2D' 3L 3F2 2L2 2D' 3L2 D2 3R2 2B 3L2 D2 3R2 2R' D' L2 2L2 3R2 2D2 3D 3B U2 L' F2 3L2 3F 2L' R' 3U' 3L2 2B 3B 3F2 3R2 U' 3F 3U2 2U U2 2B 2F2 F2 L' 2R 2D2 U 2R 2D U2 2L' 3R2 D 3U2 3F 2L2 3R' B 3U' B' 2B 3B2 3F' 2F' F' 3R' 2B2 3U' 2R' D' 2R' B 3R 2B L' 3L 3B2 2F' 2L B 2F' F 3L 3R2 2U' 3B2 R2 2U' 3R' B2 3B' 3F2 2F' 3L2 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R' U F' U' F U2
*2. *R U' R2 U2 F U' F' R
*3. *U' F U' F R' F2 U F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F D' R F2 L F R B D U' F R' B D U B2 R'
*2. *D L' R D R2 U B R D U F D' L2 U B2 D R U'
*3. *F R2 U2 L D2 F2 U' F2 U' F' D R F2 L' D R B D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Rw2 U R Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' U' B' F' Uw' R' B' Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Fw F' L2 B2 F' R2 B L Fw2 R D' L Rw R' D2 Uw2 L' Rw' F L2 R2 D2
*2. *U L2 Rw' R2 B2 D' Uw F L' U L' R Uw2 B' L2 Fw' L2 D Uw L' B' Fw' D2 R Fw F' Uw2 R' B' L' Rw U R' Uw' B2 Fw' R2 D R' D'
*3. *D F Uw2 F2 Uw R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 F Uw2 L R' B D' Uw' Fw' Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B D' Uw' L2 B L' B Uw' B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Lw Rw Dw2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' U Lw' Rw2 R' Dw U R Uw' U B L' R2 D U2 Fw' F2 Dw R2 F' Lw' B D Rw Uw' U' R Fw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Dw Uw' L' Uw' Bw D' U' Fw Uw' Bw2 Uw L2 Lw2 B
*2. *Bw' F' R2 B2 Fw Dw' B2 Uw Rw D' Dw' L2 R Bw' R' B' F2 U' B' Bw Uw2 Rw' D Lw F' D Lw Dw U2 R Uw' Bw' F R Dw2 U' B' Bw2 U' R2 B' Dw' Lw D' L2 F' Uw' L' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw U2 Rw B' Uw' B' Rw2
*3. *U Lw' U' F Dw2 L U' L2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw B Rw R' Dw' Lw' Fw F' Lw2 U' R F2 Dw2 U B Rw' Bw Dw Lw R U F' R' D2 R' D L' Dw2 Rw D2 U' F' R' F U2 B Bw' Uw' B' Bw' Fw' F' U B Dw' Uw2 U Bw2 Fw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' R2 F L U R F D2 U2 F U' B' F D L
*2. *R U2 R' D' L F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 R' F' L' R2 D
*3. *D F U R' F L2 B' F' D' L2 D F' R' F2 D2 R2 F' R'
*4. *B2 R B L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 R' F U2 B F' R U'
*5. *L2 D' R2 F' D F' D' L F' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R D
*6. *L2 B U F D' F' L2 B R B2 R B2 R2 U2 F' D B2
*7. *L U' R B2 U B2 R' F D2 L2 F2 U' F D' L' R' F2 U'
*8. *B' D' U' L' U2 F2 D' L' D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F' L2 U'
*9. *D' R' B2 U L F' R' B' D L F' R2 B R D R D U'
*10. *B L U2 B L' D' U' R F2 U R F D B F2 L R B2
*11. *D2 F2 L' F R B' D' U2 B D2 L U' R F2 L R' B' R'
*12. *D' F' D L' D U F' L F U' R' D2 U' R' B R2 D' U'
*13. *R B2 D' U' L R' F L' R2 B' F' U B' U2 L' F' L2
*14. *F2 D L U' R B L D2 U2 R2 B' R F L R2 D' U2
*15. *R D2 B2 D2 B2 F L F R2 D' R2 B U R F2 D2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D B2 U R' F L B2 R' U' L R2 B' U2 L D2 B2 R' U2
*2. *F' R' F' L' F D F' D' R2 U2 L B' L' D U L' B L'
*3. *L2 R' B2 F U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R U' F2 D' B D2 U' R D'
*4. *B' D2 B2 D F2 R' F U' F2 U2 B' U' R2 B2 U' F R U'
*5. *F' R2 B2 U' B' L2 R D' U R U' B2 U B2 L2 U' R F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L U2 B2 D F' R' D' U F L R' U' B' D' L D2 F
*2. *B2 L' U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F R' B2 U' B' L2
*3. *B' F D2 F' R' B' L2 B2 F' D B2 R' U' R D U F2 R'
*4. *R U L2 B' U F R' B R' B2 U' F' U2 F' L R2 U R2
*5. *F L' F R2 D F' U' R B2 L' F' R' B D U' F' D2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L' B' F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' L B R U B' F D2 R2 F'
*2. *D2 B D B L F2 L2 F2 U L F U R' B' U' L' F' U'
*3. *F R' F L' U2 B2 F2 U' F L' U2 R' F U' B' U R U2
*4. *B' D2 B2 U' L D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D F2 R B L R F2
*5. *L2 R' U' R2 F D' R U' B L' B' F R' F' R' F2 R U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' B' L' U2 R2 D F2 U B' D U B' L2 D L U2 L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' R' U F' R F2 R'
*3. *U' L2 D' B2 F D' L B R2 U2 F' D2 L U2 F R2 D2 U2
*4. *F' R2 Uw' R' D2 Uw L2 R2 Fw Uw' B R2 B2 F' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' L' Rw F R F' Uw R' U R F' L' Fw D2 Rw D2 Uw' B' D Uw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R' U' R U2 F U2 R'
*3. *D B R2 F L' U R B' D B' F D R F R U' B U'
*4. *F2 Uw Fw Rw2 U B2 L2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 L' B Fw2 U2 Rw D' R2 F D' F2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw U2 Fw' F2 L' B F' U' L
*5. *B2 Fw2 D Bw Lw2 Rw' B' Fw' F2 D L B' Dw' Rw F' Dw2 Bw' U' Fw' L R U' L2 Lw Rw' D' L2 Lw D Uw2 Bw2 D' Lw R Dw' R2 D2 B' L' Uw' R2 B' Lw R B2 F' Uw2 F R Fw2 U2 Fw2 D B' L Bw2 L2 B F2 Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L' B R' B' U' B' b' u'
*2. *L B U L' R' B U' r b' u
*3. *B' R U R' L U' R' U' l r' b u'
*4. *U L R U' R' L' R' B' l u
*5. *U' B' L U' R B' R' L' l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-4) (6,3) (4,5) (4,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,4) (4,0) (2,2) (0,1) (0,4) (0,1) (2,0) (-4,0) (3,0) (0,1)
*2. *(0,-1) (6,1) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,1) (-4,0) (4,2) (-4,0) (-4,3) (3,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (-2,-5) (-4,5) (0,3) (1,4) (2,5) (0,1) (6,3) (0,3) (5,0) (0,4) (6,3) (0,2) (0,5) (-4,4) (3,0) (3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (2,0) (4,4) (0,3) (2,3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (3,-3) (6,0) (-4,3) (4,4) (5,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (6,4) (4,0) (4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,0) (6,4)


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

2x2: 3.36, 3.01, 4.15, 2.67, 3.95 = 3.44 . Nice
3x3:
Pyraminx:
3x3 one handed:


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 29, 2010)

*2x2* - 4.99, (4.98), 5.88, (6.81), 5.06 = 5.31 
Nice scrambles this time! xD
*3x3* - 15.46, 18.59, (14.40), (19.86), 16.97 = 17.01
Meh. 
*Sq-1* - (21.25), 24.03, (24.52), 21.63, 24.43 = 23.36
About average, I was getting high 22s a little earlier today...

sq-1 is awesome and is all i've been practicing for the last 3 days


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Sq1:* 59.85, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.75, 6.28, 5.45, (7.65), (4.87) = 5.83
*3x3x3:* 15.69, 15.94, (18.80), (14.15), 16.11 = 15.91 
*4x4x4:* 1:21.45, 1:23.73, (1:20.10), (1:29.37), 1:26.55 = 1:23.91 (OP on all of them) 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:34.77 (absolutely horrible, 3x3 and 4x4 were the worst)
*3x3x3 OH:* (25.86), 29.75, 26.88, 31.15, (33.77) = 29.26
*Pyraminx:* (11.44), 11.82, 12.13, 13.88, (16.60) = 12.61

*2x2x2 BLD:* 48.70, 54.63, 30.57 = 30.57
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (I need to do some serious work here)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (first and third would've been solved if I hadn't forgot just 1 pair of wings)
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/4 (15:52.70) = -2 points (why am I always off by edge 3 cycles!?!)


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

Magic 1.46, (1.09), DNF, 1.80, 1.28 = 1.51 The DNF nearly broke my magic
3x3 37.34, 34.69, (54.96), 53.77, (31.19) = 41.93 31.19 new PB shame about the counting 53
2x2 (10.53), 7.91, (6.81), 10.18, 10.40 = 9.49
Pyraminx 9.06, (7.53), (23.06), 10.69, 7.56 = 9.10 23 was a massive pop
3x3 One handed 2:12.98, (2:51.38), 2:18.46, (1:59.06), 2:33.43 = 2:21.62 Fail
4x4 6:33.80, (5:14.46), (DNF), 5:30.41, 5:34.68 = 5:52.96 PLL Parity on every solve on solve 3 i stuffed up edge pairing and didn't realise until the last layer
2-3-4 Relay 6:19.28 i don't know if this is good or not because its the first time i've done it
Megaminx: 5:24.05, (5:02.06), 6:14.55, 5:50.69, (8:30.25) = 5:49.76 good average but horrible last solve
fewest moves: DNF somewhere in it i made a mistake
D, F, U', F', U, F, L' U, F', U, F, U, L', F', U, L2, U, L', U2, L, U, L', U', L, U2, F, U' F', U, L', U, L, B, U, R, B', R', B', U2, B, U, B' U' B', U', R, B, U', B, U, R', U, R, Y2, U', R, U', R', F', U', F, Y, F, R, U, R', U', R, U, R', U', R, U, R', U, R, U2, R', Y', R, U, R', U, R, U2, R', U, Y', U, R, U', L', U', R', U, L', Y, R', D', R, D', R', D', R, D, U', R', D', R, D, R', D', R, D, U, R', D', R', D', R', D', R, D, U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2010)

*2x2*: (2.85), 2.03, (1.58), 2.22, 2.30 = 2.18
_Comment: Good _

For the first time in a while, I'll do other stuff as well.

*Pyraminx*: 9.25, 9.41, (9.91), (6.68), 9.03 = 9.23
_Comment: Also pretty good, and all sub 10 _

*Square-1*: (37.32), 1:10.42, 46.03, 39.51, (1:11.83) = 51.99
_Comment: 51 average with no 50's or 1:0x's... I actually forgot how to solve a square-1 (edge 'orientation') last week, but I've always been this inconsistent  My normal average is about 50. Standard deviation is 16.29 lol._

*3x3*: 14.98, 14.98, (16.92), (10.63), 11.91 = 13.96
_Comment: Lol at first 2 solves. The 10 was a pll skip_

*Fewest moves*: 41


Spoiler



Scramble: U' B' L' U2 R2 D F2 U B' D U B' L2 D L U2 L' U'

Cross & F2L preparation: D F B L2 U' L' U2
F2L 1: L B' L' B
F2L 2 & forming #3: L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 F
F2L 3: D' L2 D
F2L 4 & OLL: B L B2 U' L' U L B
PLL: D' U' L2 U L U' L2 D L' U L'

Solution: D F B L2 U' L' U2 L B' L' B L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 F D' L2 D B L B2 U' L' U L B D' U' L2 U L U' L2 D L' U L'


_Comment: Wow such an easy scramble. This is my first sub 50. Linear solution, I only ever scramble once and never reverse any moves. Yay for FMC with Fridrich._


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (DNF(30.56)), 24.21, 20.86, DNF(17.08), (15.13) = DNF
*3x3x3*: 17.84, 19.34, (20.21), 18.69, (15.53) = 18.15
Comment: omg this is terrible. 
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 36.84, (31.19), 34.71, (42.50), 40.28 = 37.28
Comment: Not bad I suppose. 31 should have been sub30 but I dropped the cube during the Y perm.
*4x4x4*: 1:53.36, 1:32.68, (1:14.34), 1:42.05, (2:04.93) = 1:42.70
Comment: I used to be like, sub90 >_>
*5x5x5*: (3:32.94), 2:47.68, 2:32.03, 2:33.15, (2:22.08) = 2:37.62
*6x6x6*: 6:47.61, 6:18.15, 6:31.94, (9:51.16), (6:16.65) = 6:32.57
Comment: 10 piece pop on the 9:51 during OLL parity. 6:18 was a PLL skip and 6:16 was NL with OLL parity.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(26.65), 18.34, 21.65 = 18.34
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:09.93), DNF(56.99), DNF(1:03.54) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(4:33.28), DNF(3:49.43), DNF(4:15.92) = DNF
Comment: ; w;
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(12:53.63), 15:05.75, DNF(13:15.44) = 15:05.75
Comment: I tried going for a safe first solve, which had 6:51 memo, but unfortunately it was off by 23 pieces.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 = -1 in 28:46
Comment: absolute bs. slow and inaccurate.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 41 moves


Spoiler



2x2x3 minus 1 corner: x2 F' U R' U F' U' F 
Insert corner: L' U' . L U2 L' U' L
Finish F2L: U2 B' U B' y U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F'
LL: y F R U R' U' F' U
Insert at . : F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L

Solution: B' D R' D B' D' B L' D' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 D2 L' D' L D2 F' D F' D2 F D' F' D' F' R F R' F L D L' D' F' D


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

2x2: 3.34, 1.93, 1.40, 1.91, 2.47 = 2.10
omg I beat Ben Whitmore 2x2 UWR holder sub 1 avg5
3x3: 6.90, 10.47, 8.61, 7.25, 9.28 = 8.38
Lol first scramble.
Pyraminx: 6.03, 5.41, 9.16, 4.72, 7.33 = 6.26
2x2BLD: 9.36+, 6.80, DNF(9.27) = 6.80
Clock: 11.08, 10.69, 12.94, 14.18, 13.50 = 12.51
4x4: 47.18, 56.37, 45.38, 48.73, 42.53 = 47.10
loool
Megaminx: 1:08.94, 1:05.09, 1:06.35, 1:13.40, 1:13.54 = 1:09.56
3x3OH: 10.73, 15.49, 16.97, 19.60, 11.49 = 14.76
First one was OLL skip
Sq1: 21.26, 21.23, 17.92, 31.34, 36.54 = Fail
Lol counting 30.
2-4 relay: 1:00.06
2 and 3 were sub 11, then the 4x4 just killed it.
MTS: 1:12.23, 54.61, DNF(1:13.22), 1:14.58, 1:04.34= 1:10.38
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:09.61 = 1:09.61
5x5: 1:28.69, 1:13.87, 1:12.98, 1:21.01, 1:17.27 = 1:17.38
lool
2-5 relay: 2:24.75
2 - 10 - 44 - 1:28lol
Magic: 1.59, 4.93, 2.21, 2.33, 1.61 = 2.05
lolmagic
4x4BLD: DNF [7:13] DNF [7:40] 6:49.05
1. 2 centers, 3 wings, 3 corners.
2: 5 wings, 3 centers
3. OMGOMG YES NEW PB <3 I did really careful memo, and double checked everything. Then I just did a fast execution.
7x7: 4:39.20, 4:01.44, 3:59.83, 4:28.09, 4:37.42 = 4:22.31
2 good solves, and 3 bad solves xD
6x6: 2:44.06, 2:45.54, 5:44.44, 2:39.66, 2:18.16 = 2:43.09
2:18 was nice.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Who is this Feliks guy? No wai he can beat Ben Whitmore Famous UWR holder sub1 avg5


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2010)

This may not be the right place to post, but I just want to ask if Skewb will be added to the weeklies in the near future. People are pushing for it to become official, so shouldn't it be tested in the weeklies first to see how much interest is in it? Also, I want to see how my times will rank against others


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> This may not be the right place to post, but I just want to ask if Skewb will be added to the weeklies in the near future. People are pushing for it to become official, so shouldn't it be tested in the weeklies first to see how much interest is in it? Also, I want to see how my times will rank against others


 Go skewb!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

I was wondering about the idea of including skewb a few months back (when I was practicing it regularly). If AvG sees this and likes the idea, I'm okay with it. Maybe it will inspire me to learn to do it BLD.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

Well if Skewb becomes WCA official, you'll have to learn it then


----------



## cubefan4848 (Sep 30, 2010)

2x2- 7.21, (3.88), (7.83), 6.49, 5.21= 6.30
My best 2x2 av of 5 ever

3x3- 29.25, (33.07), 32.26, (26.46), 32.10= 31.20
Thank god I finally beat me old av of 5 record

3x3 OH- 1:28.66, (1:45.19), 1:30.71, 1:35.77, (1:09.93)= 1:31.71

Pyraminx- 5.63, 4.75, (8.40), (3.91), 6.06= 5.48
Comment: Yes this is pretty good and I'm so happy about beating Faz


----------



## irontwig (Sep 30, 2010)

FMC: 28 (HTM)


Spoiler



D' F D2 R' F2 R D' B' D B2 L B L' B U' L U R U' L' U B F2 R' B' R F2 R'

D' F D2 R' F2 R [2x2x2]
D' B' D B2 [Pseudo-2x2x3]
L B L' B:R B R'.B' [Leaving 5 corners]

Insert at dot: R F2 R' B' R F2 R' B (4 moves cancel)
Insert at colon: U' L U R U' L' U R' (2 moves cancel)

Well, that was easy. I'm sure someone will find something better, since this start was the one and only I tried.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Magic 1.46, (1.09), DNF, 1.80, 1.28 = 1.51 The DNF nearly broke my magic
> 3x3 37.34, 34.69, (54.96), 53.77, (31.19) = 41.93 31.19 new PB shame about the counting 53
> 2x2 (10.53), 7.91, (6.81), 10.18, 10.40 = 9.49
> Pyraminx 9.06, (7.53), (23.06), 10.69, 7.56 = 9.10 23 was a massive pop
> 3x3 One handed 2:12.98, (2:51.38), 2:18.46, (1:59.06), 2:33.43 = 2:21.62 Fail


I still find it funny that you're faster at Pyra than 2x2.  But good job anyway. 



fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 3.34, 1.93, 1.40, 1.91, 2.47 = 2.10
> omg I beat Ben Whitmore 2x2 UWR holder sub 1 avg5
> 3x3: 6.90, 10.47, 8.61, 7.25, 9.28 = 8.38
> Lol first scramble.
> ...


So you're doing Clock now? Is it so you can be #1 in sum of all official avg ranks? 

But those are legendary 3x3 and 2x2 times. A sub-WR single and 2 sub-WR avgs. :tu


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. U' B' L' U2 R2 D F2 U B' D U B' L2 D L U2 L' U'

R U F2 U’ B D F2 R’ D’ R2 F’ R’ U F’ U’ R2 F’ R’ F2 R F’ D’ F D R’ D’ F’ D’ B2 D F D’ B2 D F’ D

I used NISS, as Kirjava talked about it on an episode of cubecast. The above 36 move solution is with the inverted scramble. The real solution is below.

*D' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D F D R D' F' D F R' F2 R F R2 U F U' R F R2 D R F2 D' B' U F2 U' R' *(36)

I still suck at FMC though.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I still suck at FMC though.



Man, I'm going to seem bad at MCD. Probably 50-60.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I used NISS, as Kirjava talked about it on an episode of cubecast. The above 36 move solution is with the inverted scramble. The real solution is below.
> 
> *D' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D F D R D' F' D F R' F2 R F R2 U F U' R F R2 D R F2 D' B' U F2 U' R' *(36)
> 
> I still suck at FMC though.


 
That's not a NISS solve though, it's just simply uses the inverted scramble instead. NISS is when you turn promising starts into premoves for the inverted scramble. Sub-20 F2L is pretty nice, though. I don't bother with inverted scrambles, I miss-scramble enough already.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

Aah, thanks for informing me. I just tried the inverse scramble, and then remembered what Kir said on cubecast. I was pretty lucky with (Spoiler for anyone who hasn't done FMC)


Spoiler



the 8 move 2x2x3


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Aah, thanks for informing me. I just tried the inverse scramble, and then remembered what Kir said on cubecast. I was pretty lucky with (Spoiler for anyone who hasn't done FMC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Damn it, I read it before I entered. But I still want to enter FMC. I won't copy you. Please don't hate me.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 30, 2010)

2x2: 4.19, 2.16, 2.15, 2.38, 2.00=2.23 lol 
3x3: 8.93, 11.81, 8.64, 9.22, 8.64=8.93 
First sub-9 avg in weekly competitions! xD
oh: 16.58, 15.97, 15.97, 17.79, 13.44=16.17 
seriously, wtf? Beat my old PB by more than 1 second. 
The second one was a super easy F2L.The last one was a OLL skip and a bad PLL. Could've been a sub12.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2010)

3x3: 8.91, (12.04), 9.31, (8.64), 9.95 = 9.39


----------



## Elliot (Sep 30, 2010)

2x2: (7.27), 6.09, 4.81, 5.86, (4.60) = 5.58
3x3: 14.17, (13.87), (16.06), 15.03, 15.43 = 14.88
3x3 OH: 21.95, (28.03), (18.83), 23.94, 20.52 = 22.13
2x2 BLD: 1:40.61, DNF, 1:13.47 = 1:13.47
3x3 BLD: 9:19.94, DNF, DNF = 9:19.94
The last solve was so close; only two corners were twisted.
5x5:
2-3-4 Relay:
2-3-4-5 Relay:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well if Skewb becomes WCA official, you'll have to learn it then


 
Yes, I will. And I hope it does.


----------



## celli (Sep 30, 2010)

*2x2x2* (00:07.59), 00:08.97, 00:11.07, (00:13.58), 00:09.50 = 00:09.85 (my first sub-10 avg!!!!!!!!!!)
*3x3x3* 00:37.06, 00:40.90, (00:49.45), 00:37.09, (00:31.08) = 00:38.35 
*4x4x4* (03:28.43), (02:45.12), 03:05.34, 03:02.27, 03:12.53 = 03:06.71 (new PB and best avg!!)
*5x5x5* 07:34.82, 06:58.97, 06:25.22, (08:44.08), (05:55.86) = 06:59.67 (new PB and first sub-7 avg)
*2x2 3x3 4x4 relay* 05:17.74
*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay* 11:23.48


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 30, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 12.22 9.31 9.66 9.33 11.66 = *10.22*
*3x3* - 19.94 22.22 18.80 22.03 19.65 = *20.54*
*4x4* - 1.15.88 1.12.09 DNF 1.13.41 1.15.44 = *1.14.91*
*5x5* - 2.25.71 2.21.46 2.19.21 2.23.33 DNS = *2.23.50*
*6x6* - 4.32.68 4.28.93 4.11.49 4.35.25 DNS = *4.32.29*
*7x7* - 7.18.43 6.34.21 6.56.43 7.07.90 6.52.18 = *6.58.84*
*3x3 OH* - 57.33 43.88 56.09 53.36 49.75 = *53.07*
*3x3 MTS* - 2.07.03 2.18.03 1.57.63 2.00.59 DNS = *2.08.55*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.02.05*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.44.96*
*Magic* - 1.56 1.59 DNF 1.66 2.78 = *2.01*
*Master Magic* - 2.72 2.72 2.81 2.63 2.58 = *2.69*
*Megaminx* - 2.30.00 2.17.63 2.46.77 2.55.65 2.49.94 = *2.42.24*
*Pyraminx* - 19.40 18.18 24.96 21.21 16.53 = *19.60*
*Square1* - 1.04.81 1.09.25 55.09 49.96 59.80 = *59.90*
*FMC* - *40 moves*


Spoiler



z2 B' U2 B U B' U2 B U B'
L' U B' U' B
U F2 U F U2 F' U2 F U' F'
y' R x U L' U L U2 R2 x2 U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 

Got a bit lucky on LL I guess.


_Some really meh results there. I'm so tired with the baby and all, so they were kind of expected. I'm happy with FMC though - a 40 move full step petrich solve lol._


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2010)

2x2: 5.53, 8.67, 6.51, 6.51, 7.39 = 6.80

Rubik's brand 2x2 <3.

3x3: 12.54, 13.06, 12.11, 34.09, 14.64 = 13.41

3x3 OH: 18.38, 17.27, 14.95, 17.84, 14.94 = 16.69

That's what I get for not using Fridrich. Easy scrambles aren't always as easy :/


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.59, 8.82, 4.18, 7.12, 9.20 = *7.51*

That was bad. Messed up PBL on the second and fifth solves...

*3x3:* crap I closed the window without hitting save on the post for some reason...the times were 26.xy, 23.xy, 19.99, 21.1x, 20.xy = *22.13*

*4x4:* 1:44.04, 1:43.33, 1:48.12, 1:34.47, 1:34.54 = *1:40.64*

The 1:34.47 (yes, the fastest time) was the only one with OLL parity. Lol.

*5x5:* 3:48.95, 3:21.10, 3:14.38, 3:13.19, 3:07.34 = *3:16.22*

My warmup was 3:01...

*2-4 Relay:* *2:13.85*

Not as good as last week but still good.

*Megaminx:* 2:50.62, 2:58.12, 2:51.74, 2:45.03, 2:42.37 = *2:49.13*

PB avg5, though that really isn't saying much


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2010)

2x2: (1.78), 1.84, 1.90, (2.15), 1.80 = 1.85
OMFG I BEAT BEN
2x2 BLD: DNF, 4.75, 10.65 = 4.75
3x3 OH: (26.30), (14.65), 18.12, 21.88, 19.52 = 19.84
Antisune + Uperm on second.
3x3: 11.22, 11.31, (12.58), 11.25, (9.72) = 11.26
Not a great average, but I used ZBLL on the middle three solves.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.88, 2.81, 3.27, 4.59, 3.11
_wut_
*3x3:* 18.68, 16.27, 16.88, 17.52, 18.84
_I fail at good scrambles._
*4x4:* 1:29.56 OP, 1:18.93 DP, 1:29.91 DP, 1:16.08 OP, 1:19.58 OP
_Parity every fricken solve. On the 1:16.08, I had 59 seconds to OLL >_<_
*5x5:* 2:52.61, 3:02.71, 3:10.25, 2:44.25, 2:28.97
_Was disappointed after 4 solves, and had a short break plus Maru, then weeeee, 2:28, 3rd sub 2:30 _
*2x2 BLD:* 1:01.71 30.86 59.27
_Sweet. 2OP letters, Ortega, 2OP visual. 3 successes _
*3x3 BLD:* 4:57.91 DNS DNS
_cbf yet._
*3x3 Multi:* 2/2 18:00
_Easy memo for corners (long but easy to remember) and one cube had alright edges. I did some edges story, some audio. Slow memo (14:00~). One solve, I trusted my visual over what I actually consciously memo'd with letters so yay _
*3x3 OH:* 31.19 25.71 29.30 20.86 28.33
_ Pb maybe/probably._
*3x3 WF:* 4:13.69 2:58.68 2:14.58 3:08.03 3:45.78
_wat, way faster than last time. Tried a5 solves 2-5. Guhong first solve, and found very hard to control._
*3x3 MTS:* 1:53.25 1:57.38 2:15.71 1:32.05 1:53.05
_First week using cfop rather than lbl. Happy _
*3x3 FMC:* 33 R2 F R F2 R D U' R U D' R' B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D F' R' F R D2 F2 D' B' U F2 U' R'
_cbf explanation. NISS._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4:* 1:48.34 OP
_wat._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:* 5:01.05 
_I suck at relays._
*Master Magic:* 4.72 7.03 4.22 3.69 4.47
_Was like 6 warming up, so sub 5s, then thought, screw it, I'll start now, and wowz._
*Clock:* DNF DNF DNS DNS DNS
_Stupid KO clock. pins fall down._
*Megaminx:* 5:32.78 4:56.86 5:27.16 4:18.43 4:22.71
_Time to look into some stuff for the LL._
*Pyraminx:* 8.72 8.22 7.56 3.22 6.40
__


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Damn, I need to practice 2x2 a lot to beat you at MCD. Is that your avg PB? If it is, I'm _just_ better than you.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Damn, I need to practice 2x2 a lot to beat you at MCD. Is that your avg PB? If it is, I'm _just_ better than you.


Keep in mind you use CLL and I use LBL 
I'm like 4.5~ but I keep failing in comp.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Keep in mind you use CLL and I use LBL
> I'm like 4.5~ but I keep failing in comp.



Just wait 'til I learn EG. 

I'm like 4.89, but I have done well in comp.


----------



## Laura O (Oct 1, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 23.71, (26.15), (20.02), 26.06, 22.03 = 23.93
*4x4x4*: 1:24.84, 1:32.36, 1:25.52, (1:44.72), (1:23.61) = 1:27.58
*5x5x5*: 3:18.05, 3:15.30, (3:01.85), (3:19.16), 3:06.02 = 3:13.12
Comment: no sub 3? I suck...
*Clock*: 7.65, (8.28), (7.27), 7.63, 7.66 = 7.65
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:17.48
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:06.56


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.70, (4.04), (4.79), 4.55, 4.04 = 4.43

*3x3* : (12.66), 11.00, 10.35, 12.65, (9.45) = 11.33

*4x4* : (48.85), 43.07, (33.42), 43.48, 38.35 = 41.63
PB single!  Failed to roll the 48 

*5x5* : (1:55.93), 1:47.44, 1:47.69, (1:32.35), 1:49.97 = 1:48.37
Awww

*3x3 OH* : 20.34, 20.03, (20.96), 19.62, (17.31)

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:07.91), DNF(1.53), 1:44.74 = 1:44.72

*2x2 BLD* :

*Megaminx* : 

*Square-1* : 34.57, (37.96), 34.97+, (30.32), 32.76 = 34.10

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:10.66
Double parity

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:46.50
Double parity and I did 4 parity algs on the 5x5

*Clock* :


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 1, 2010)

3x3x3: 00:29.92	00:27.71	00:28.29	00:29.93	00:28.38=28.85


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2: 3.97, 5.64+, 4.83, 3.77, 4.44 = 4.41
locked up on third lolscramble.
3x3: 18.30, 16.52, 23.02, 21.75, 15.83 = 18.85
Pyraminx: 14.17, 9.66, 11.84, 8.89, 11.42 = 10.97


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 2, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.60) 5.91 (4.08) 5.30 4.69 => 5.30

*3x3:* 16.45 15.66 (17.49) 16.34 (13.96) => 16.15

*4x4:* 1:14.63 (DNF) 1:16.01 1:15.34 (1:10.54) => 1:15.33

*5x5:* (3:15.88) 2:47.35 (2:36.85) 2:53.53 2:44.02 => 2:48.30

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF => DNF

Comment: Messed up on all three... should've had the second one.

*3x3 OH:* 35.17 (39.59) 31.26 33.33 (29.43) => 33.25

Comment: All but the second solve had a J perm.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:39.92

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:54.45

*Magic:* 1.24 1.51 1.56 (1.79) (1.14) => 1.44

*Master Magic:* 2.99 3.02 (3.08) 3.00 (2.85) => 3.00

*Clock:* 13.45 13.66 (13.21) 13.87 (14.35) => 13.66

*Pyraminx:* 10.03 10.28 (12.07) (6.75) 11.71 => 10.67

*Square-1:* 2:21.58 (3:24.53) 1:53.82 (1:22.62) 2:17.47 => 2:10.96

Comment: I just learned how to solve it yesterday. I know very little: intuitive cubeshape and CO, the alg that swaps UB and DF for EO, the parity alg, J on top for CP, and the alg that swaps UF-UL and DF-DL for EP. Even though this result will be close to the bottom, it's still fun


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> *Square-1:* 2:21.58 (3:24.53) 1:53.82 (1:22.62) 2:17.47 => 2:10.96
> 
> Comment: I just learned how to solve it yesterday. I know very little: intuitive cubeshape and CO, the alg that swaps UB and DF for EO, the parity alg, J on top for CP, and the alg that swaps UF-UL and DF-DL for EP. Even though this result will be close to the bottom, it's still fun


 
That's pretty good considering you just learned how to solve it! Keep practicing and get faster, square 1's really fun


----------



## skatemaster78 (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2 - 4.46, (5.93), (3.70), 4.10, 5.67 = 4.74
Pretty good average for me.


----------



## jave (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.84, 9.47, 12.28, 8.72, 10.94
3x3x3: 29.63, 23.68, 31.72, 28.22, 23.68
4x4x4: 1:58.18, 1:46.58, 1:49.52, 1:54.91, 1:56.13
5x5x5: 3:42.47, 4:42.61, 3:45.38, 3:41.33, 4:11.81
3x3x3 OH: 54.97, 53.34, 44.41, 57.69, 1:02.86
3x3x3 MTS: 3:37.05, 2:11.47, 2:24.16, 2:55.40, 4:52.66
2-3-4 Relay: 2:31.33
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:46.58
Pyraminx: 26.75, 18.97, 19.25, 20.68, 11.71
Sq-1: 3:51.86, 2:17.66, 2:27.41, 1:54.16, 1:01.94


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2: 5.27, 4.96, (4.34), 5.65, (7.46) = 5.29

Not bad, I messed up the last CLL.

4x4: 2:04.05, 2:09.86, DNF(1:43.63), 1:42.41, 1:40.29 = 1:50.85

Terrible. 32223 fail. Don't practise 4x4.


----------



## Lumej (Oct 2, 2010)

*7x7:* 11:19.24, 13:09.73, 12:44.97, (14:44.09), (10:59.40) = 12:24.65
*3x3:* 20.72 18.96, (23.64), (18.06), 21.38 = 20.35
*3x3oh:* (38.81), 41.33, 49.82, (1:03.87), 59.87 = 50.34
*2x2:* 8.50+, (6.97), (10.55), 10.19, 7.05 = 8.58
*megaminx:* (3:14.98), 3:20.89, (3:58.79), 3:53.04, 3:48.62 = 3:40.85
*magic:* (2.47), 1.75, 1.61, 1.65, (1.55) = 1.67
*4x4:* 1:45.96, (1:40.34), 1:45.11, 1:54.24, (2:01.56) = 1:48.44
*234:* 2:50.68
*2345:* 5:39.40
*3x3wf:* (3:26.07), (4:38.27), 3:29.79, 3:44.72, 3:37.85 = 3:37.45
*2x2bld:* DNF, 1:37.90, DNF = 1:37.90
*MTS:* (1:43.17), 1:22.17, 1:39.87, (1:16.26), 1:40.23 = 1:34.09
*5x5:* 3:58.84, 3:27.04, (3:22.94), 3:56.31, (4:08.52) = 3:47.40


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 2, 2010)

3x3 rubiks cube :45.59,45.42,41.9546.03,41.73(not that good either)
2x2 :19.56,14.81,17.65,19.03,19.59(havnt done a gud 2x2 solvew in a while now)
Megaminx :coming soon
3x3 OH robably not coming soon


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 15.96	16.76	12.16	40.01	11.96	= *14.96* just one foulup 
*3x3:* 48.72	39.62	51.72	45.22	31.98 = *44.52* sigh
*4x4:* 3:16.25 2:48.44 2:23.46 3:05.09 3:09.10 = *3:00.88* sigh
*5x5:* 6:45.57 7:33.66 6:04.19 6:31.40 6:55.30 = *6:44.09*
*2-4Rel:	5:43.65* double sigh
*2-5Rel: 11:16.87*

Blind
*2x2BLD:* 43.18	30.29	24.05 = *24.05* nice third
*3x3BLD:* dnf	dnf	1:53.12 = *1:53.12* not very good
*4x4BLD:* 8:27.75, dnf, dnf = *8:27.75* not very good
*5x5BLD:* dnf, dnf, dnf = *DNF* 
I really tried , two were not even close. 
*Multi:	7/9 = 5 *in 47:09	(memo 33)
One two-flip and one two-twist. Feels bad. Still speed for eleven.

Done blind
*MTS*: dnf	2:38.21	3:32.90	dnf	dnf = *DNF*


----------



## tkubo (Oct 2, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:04.40, 1:43.95, 1:47.23 = *1:43.95 *
I tried edge-freestyle. Memory&execution is too difficult for me.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *7/7　39:21.27*　(memory ~24:00 )
Memory is very fast.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 2, 2010)

*Diniz*

*2x2:* 3.86, 3.94, 2.63, DNF(4.34), 4.68 = 4.16 
*3x3:* 15.92, 18.28, 17.08, 17.67, 15.18 = 16.89
*4x4:* 1:23.93, 1:13.20, 1:08.06, 1:13.96, 1:23.45 = 1:16.87
*5x5:* 2:24.98, 2:23.50, 2:37.87, 2:07.19, 2:23.71 = 2:24.06
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* 1:43.30
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:* 4:23.41
*3x3x3 OH:* 23.74, 34.92, 35.07, 22.72, 28.25 = 28.97
*Pyraminx:* 8.22, 15.32, 15.61, 10.44, 15.99 = 13.79
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 47*


Spoiler



x2 F' R' U B2
y U2 D' R U R´D2
R U R'
y' R U R' D'
U' y L' U L y
U' R U2 R´ y L' U L
Rw' U' R U L U' R' U
U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm moving so all my other cubes are in a box. If I find that box I may do more events.

*6x6x6:* (4:24.40), 4:29.89, (4:45.12), 4:38.71, 4:34.14 = *4:34.25*
The first was really bad, but with so much luck.

Edit: Found the box 

*3x3x3:* 26.99, (28.97), 28.10, 28.05, (22.01) = *27.71*
had the worst 3 solves of my av of 12 
*5x5x5:* 2:47.61, (2:34.92), (3:07.43), 2:37.89, 2:53.24 = *2:46.25*
last 4 had parity
*Pyraminx:* (10.59), 12.78, (15.52), 12.76, 12.39 = *12.64*
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:24.47, (1:05.22), (1:36.14), 1:16.30, 1:20.98 = *1:20.58*
*7x7x7:* 7:29.38, 7:41.72, (7:49.89), (7:21.59), 7:42.02 = *7:37.71*
*2x2x2:* (10.45), 9.59, (5.35), 8.35, 8.44 = *8.79*
best was non lucky too

I never seem to have time/concentration for BLD events anymore 

Edit: So I did find some time

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:55.88, 1:29.62, DNF (1:25.25) = *1:29.62*
*3x3x3 Multi BLD:* *0/2 (19:34.77)*
Memo was about 12 min. I messed up the parity alg on the first so I just gave up on it after having done corners. The 2nd had 2 edges and 2 corners switched; It must have been a mistake during memo.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 8:26.09, 7:46.05, 6:40.37 = *6:40.37*
Yay 100% success! My last 6 or so attempts before today were DNFs
Next week I'm going to attempt 4x4x4 BLD 

*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:41.23, 1:32.76, (1:25.22), (1:41.49), 1:33.38 = *1:35.79*
*4x4x4:* (2:15.67), 2:35.39, (2:44.32), 2:36.33, 2:27.20 = *2:32.97*
*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:36.75*
What!? The same as 4x4 lol
*2x2x2 - 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:00.70*
PB
*Megaminx:* (3:58.60), 3:22.04, 3:49.93, (2:46.90), 3:17.14 = *3:29.70*
I haven't done megaminx in sooooo long... but managed a PB single
*Square-1:* 2:43.38, 2:48.31, (1:25.77), 2:41.12, (3:36.04) = *2:44.27*
Guess which one didn't have parity. PB single and average 
*3x3x3 Feet:* 7:03.51, (7:15.02), 6:17.16, (4:48.55), 4:58.57 = *6:06.41*
Last time I did this was 2 months ago I think and the average was 8 min.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37*


Spoiler



2x2x2: B' D2 L' D L D L' D2 L ; (9)
2x2x3: R' D B' D' B ; (5/14)
F2L#3: D F2 D' F D F' ; (6/20)
F2L#4: (F') D' F D F' D2 F2 L' F' L ; (9/29) - Spent about 15 min forcing the LL edges skip/LL easy corners
LL Corners: R D' L' D R' D' L D' ; (8/37)
Solution: B' D2 L' D L D L' D2 L R' D B' D' B D F2 D' F D F2 D' F D F' D2 F2 L' F' L R D' L' D R' D' L D' (37)
Only took about 30 min


PB by two moves. I almost gave up because after F2L#3, I could only find F2Ls for the last slot that ended up with bad LL edge cases. Then I finally found this one and it even gave me nice LL corners


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

*2x2: 3.77 3.28 (2.51) 4.15 (5.17) =
3x3: 16.36 15.81 (19.00) (11.11) 16.02 =
4x4:
5x5: 2:29.13 2:24.71 2:28.25 (2:44.27) (2:21.84) = 2:27.36 avg
7x7:
OH: (42.18) 39.15 (31.27) 39.80 37.83 =
3x3BLD:
Sq-1:
Mgc:
Minx:
Clck:
Pyra: 8.53 10.15 12.44 (6.97) (14.56) =
FMC:*

Sorry guys, I can't finish ALL OF IT, but I'll try


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2010)

OH: 23.85, (23.21), 23.23, 23.58, (24.65) = 23.55
Sq1: (15.91), 13.95, 12.12, 14.56, (10.97) = 13.55


----------



## Baian Liu (Oct 3, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.57, 4.35, 3.26, (3.23), (4.95) = 4.06
*3x3:* 20.55, 23.19, 20.04, (DNF(20.00)), (19.52) = 21.04
*2BLD:* 15.86+, DNF, DNF = 15.86


----------



## okayama (Oct 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.49, 7.40, 7.64, (8.26), (6.81) = 7.51
Wow. Good for me.

*3x3x3*: 22.14, (27.86), 25.65, (17.35), 23.72 = 23.84
4th: full-step

*4x4x4*: 1:57.38, (1:33.52), (2:20.67), 1:43.85, 1:54.64 = 1:51.96

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:10.32, DNS, DNS = 1:10.32

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:36.87], 4:48.07, 3:09.65 = 3:09.65
1st: off by 3 edges

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 31:03, DNS, DNS = 31:03

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [1:00:40], 47:05, DNS = 47:05
1st: off by 3 edge-centers and 4 corner-centers

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3 (22:48.35)
1st: Off by 3 edges

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 24 HTM
Nice scramble, Sub 25 again!


Spoiler



Scramble: U' B' L' U2 R2 D F2 U B' D U B' L2 D L U2 L' U'
Solution: F D' L2 D2 L D' R2 D L' D' R D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' F D' F' R' D2

"U" move is not used in this solution.
No pre-scramble, no inverse scramble.

2x2x2 block: F * R' D F2
2x2x3 block: R2 D' R2 B' (rather than D' B')
More 2x2x1 block: F D' F'
All but 5 corners: R' D2

Insert at *: D' L2 D + R' D' L2 D R
Insert at +: D L D' R2 D L' D' R2

There might be better insertions, but there was not enough time to explore.


*Master Magic*: (16.49), 15.76, 15.83, 15.72, (12.63) = 15.77


----------



## Wasil (Oct 3, 2010)

*2x2*: (5.12), 4.70, (2.78), 5.05, 4.25 = 4.67
*3x3*: 17.75, 18.26, (19.42), 17.58, (14.98) = 17.86
*4x4*: (1:24.59), (1:06.74), 1:12.50, 1:22.47, 1:22.11 = 1:19.03 <- one comment for all solutions over 1:20 : LOL.. 
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4*: 1:31.98 <- My best is 1:31.49.. but i am so happy :]
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5*: 4:56.69 <- My personal best 
*3x3 One Handed*: 39.50, (29.56), 30.34, (DNF), 32.67 = 34.17


----------



## coinman (Oct 3, 2010)

2x2x2. 7.30 (9.65) (4.71) 8.30, 8.18 = 7.93
Easy scarmbels. The 9.65 should have been about 5, i made the wrong CLL (I happend to know the one at hand). 

3x3x3. 31.38, 24.38, 26.46 (34.96) (22.36) = 27.41
Not good.

4x4x4. 1:54.46 (DP) (2:12.40 (OP)) (1:51.78) (PLL skip)) 2:01.63, 2:07.81 = 2:01.30
Ok.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 4, 2010)

*Birgit:

3x3x3:* 2:25.36, 1:59.09
She couldn't be bothered for 5 solves ... hope we get to 5 solves before wednessday evening


*Cubenovice:

3x3x3:* (57.97), 50.48, (40.75), 52.62, 45.70 = 49.60
Seriously considering giving up any aspiration to ever become a speedcuber...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2010)

2x2x2: 11.18, (16.11), 10.75, (10.73), 11.84 = 11.26

4x4x4: 2:23.59, 2:12.06, (2:32.68), (1:54.83), 2:15.23 = 2:16.96
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:32.20
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:54.93


----------



## Kurama (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys!

we were yesterday night at the Ventura Hotel (European Championship) and some of us, we did the competition: the times were:

2x2
Mats Valk: (DNF), 3.34, (1.63), 2.66, 3.22 = 3.07
Cornelius Dieckmann: (DNF), 4.84, (2.50), DNF, DNS = DNF
Pau Vela: 6.80, 4.59, (3.19), 4.59, (9.65) = 5.33
Javier Tirado: (5.96), (3.46), 4.00, 7.43, 5.08 = 5.50
Me (Ting Sheng): (4.78), (3.63), 4.00, 3.86, 4.06 = 3.97

3x3:
Mats Valk: 9.34, (8.30), (DNF), 10.46, 9.80 = 9.87
Cornelius Dieckmann:
Pau Vela: 18.53, 17.08, (13.83),(DNF), 19.19 =18.27
Javier Tirado: (23.06), 24.06, 25,86, (36.55), 27.08 =25.67
Me (Ting Sheng): 14.38, 14.08, 15.02, (13.66), (15.09) =14.49

4x4
Mats: 49.13, 50.30, (53.96), (43.47), 46.38 = 48.60
Cornelius: (1:19.72), (47.68), 54.91, 54.84,47.93 = 52.56

3x3 OH
Cornelius: (24.30), 19.58, 23.83+,24.09,(18.97) = 22.50


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 5, 2010)

Square-1: 18.29, 17.02, 15.39, 14.23, 14.27 = 15.56
Good I guess
3x3: 14.53, 14.18, 15.32, 13.42, 12.39 = 14.04
2x2: 3.89, 4.27, 2.42, 3.82, 4.14 = 3.95
sub-4 =D
OH: 34.87, 26.51, 21.16, 25.75, 30.69 = 27.65
2x2BLD: DNF, 31.57, DNF = 31.57
Pyraminx: 6.40, 6.95, 6.19, 5.12, 7.96 = 6.51
4x4: 1:13.66[P], 57.22, 1:09.88[P], 1:13.05, 1:02.23[P] = 1:08.39
Epic singles xD First sub-1 in a longggg time
Magic: 1.01, DNF, 1.21, 1.09, 1.04 = 1.11
Fail average


----------



## hatep (Oct 5, 2010)

*2x2:* (12.07), 9.06, (6.43), 9.14, 9.55 = *9.25*
*3x3:* 25.30, (28.37), (23.45), 25.70, 25.01 = *25.34*
*OH:* (38.91), 47.38, 44.46, (50.26), 40.53 = *44.12*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:07.46 = *2:07.46*
*3x3 BLD:* 6:48.45, DNF, DNF = *6:48.45*
*MBLD:* = *0/2* (19:17.26)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*4x4x4BLD:* 8:38.49 6:53.33 6:09.66
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:31.98 (9:31.xx) DNS DNS
comment: Will try to do the other 5x5 solves when I get home from work tonight


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2010)

2x2: 3.68, 3.71, 2.78, 3.40, 2.52 = 3.29
3x3: 11.16, 11.34, 11.63, 10.70, 11.08 = 11.19
4x4: 50.44, 51.84, 51.48, 45.98, 45.91 = 49.30
5x5: 1:37.39, 1:36.69, 1:39.58, 1:45.42, 1:37.95 = 1:38.31
6x6: 2:43.95, 3:00.31, 2:44.50, 2:37.40, 2:51.73 =2:46.73
7x7: 4:48.64, 4:44.30, 4:42.05, 4:49.20, 4:39.27 = 4:45.00
2x2 BLD: 32.64, 23.70, DNF(13.38) = 23.70
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:37.08, DNS = 1:37.08
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/3 15:01
3x3 OH: 22.20, 21.27, 26.56, 25.36, 20.95 = 22.94
3x3 WF: 1:31.44, 1:52.16, 1:48.09, 1:44.58, 1:49.76 = 1:47.48
3x3 MTS: 1:04.50, 1:11.03, 1:09.34, 1:21.94, 1:20.02 = 1:13.46
2-4 relay: 1:11.88
2-5 relay: 2:59.11
Magic: 1.54, 1.67, 1.31, 1.29, 2.48 = 1.51
Master Magic: 4.01, 4.05, 3.82, 3.64, 3.20 = 3.82
Clock: 13.73, 12.27, 11.13, 8.86, 8.08 = 10.75 - wow @ the last two :O
Megaminx: 58.30, 1:00.03, 1:02.61, 58.78, 55.22 = 59.04
Pyraminx: 6.58, 7.88, 9.03, 5.17, 6.92 = 7.13
Square-1: 26.67, 27.55, 21.47, 20.77, 26.59 = 24.91


----------



## guusrs (Oct 5, 2010)

fmc: B' F R' D F2 R D R' U R D' R D B' D2 B2 R B' U' B' R' B R D (*24*)

pseudo 2x2x3: B' F R' D F2 * U (6+1)
pseudo F2L: R2 D B' D2 B2 R B' (13+1)
LL-edges and undo pseudoness: U' B' R' B R D (19)

at * insert R D R' U R D' R' U', 3 moves cancel 

found this solution pretty quick (<30min), insertion is optimal. 
Found nothing better during the remaining time.

"L" move is not used in this solution ;-)

Congratz Tomoaki for that another nice 24-mover.

Gus


----------



## PeterV (Oct 6, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.03, 7.03, (5.21), 7.50, (DNF) = *6.85 avg.*

3x3x3: 30.77, 29.59, (19.78), (37.09), 25.36 = *28.57 avg.*

Square-1: 49.34, 1:06.96, (1:10.21 (P)), 48.03, (46.72) = *54.78 avg.*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2010)

*2x2x2: *10.52 5.72 4.83 6.21 9.22
*3x3x3: *18.69 18.46 19.63 19.61 19.34
*4x4x4: *1:12.50 1:14.61 1:12.88 1:11.69 1:23.93
*5x5x5: *2:13.61 2:24.77 2:18.09 2:11.90 2:19.50
*6x6x6: *5:34.72 5:50.28 5:38.50 6:52.80 6:00.96
*7x7x7: *7:21.72 6:55.19 6:45.00 7:06.59 7:10.03
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *44.50 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 3:58.90 DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: *1:11.25 33.69 42.08 45.83 34.72
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:11.05 1:43.30 1:03.06 1:09.27 1:06.11
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:47.27
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:28.33
*Magic: *2.68 1.97 1.65 1.83 1.50
*Master Magic: *14.30 4.46 4.03 5.02 5.16
*Clock: *17.11 20.47 DNF 16.66 18.78
*MegaMinx: *2:42.27 4:15.27 3:21.36 2:43.56 2:58.09
*Pyraminx: *13.00 20.47 14.91 15.77 16.09
*Square-1: *1:11.61 1:23.00 49.88 1:11.94 1:01.18

As seems to be my pattern, I didn't do multiblind or FMC yet, but might do them later tonight

This 3x3x3 average was amazing. I have only gotten about 5 sub 20 averages in my life and this one had ALL solves sub 20. I feel like I am getting back into shape now. Hopefully I can get similar results in the next 3 real WCA tournaments (Thailand, Japan, Australia)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Hopefully I can get similar results in the next 3 real WCA tournaments (Thailand, Japan, *Australia*)



I'm excited. 

*2x2:* 4.80, 3.72, 3.58, (3.31), (DNF) = *4.03*
Comment: So close... I just gave up on the last solve because I was nervous, and it would've been something like 10s.
*3x3:* 21.02, (14.13), 20.83, (23.30), 21.83 (+2) = *21.23*
Comment: Lol second solve.  It would've been 20.56 if it wasn't for the +2. Sigh...
_I started 4x4, but my stackmat died on one of the solves so I couldn't continue._
*5x5:* 3:42.65, (3:10.96), 3:17.93, 3:15.83, (DNF (Pop)) = 3:25.47
Comment: Look at the second solve; my single PB is 3:09.  On the pop, I was doing okay after a small edge pop, but then got a big pop. I still can't fix it, and have lost a piece.  The counting 3:42 was annoying, but a decent average (actually, a PB. )
*OH:* 38.28, 33.68, (39.80), 36.43 (PLL skip), (31.66) = *36.13* 
Comment: My old avg PB was 45.11, and now I've got a full-sub-40 average!  I seem to be improving a lot. The last solve was close to my 31.05 single.
*FMC:* *DNF* _again._  Took me 6_1_ minutes. :fp Here is my solution anyway (it sucks.)


Spoiler



2x2x2: E F' L' F D' F U' F' D 
2x2x3: B U2 B2 U B
Finishing F2L: S R' F D2 R' D R D' R2 B R' B2 D B D'
OLL: F' U' R' U R U' R' U R F R'
PLL: F R' F R F R F R' F' R' F2

OLL and PLL suck, but they're all I know. I spent ages looking for a way to force a PLL skip, but couldn't do it.



Apart from 3x3 and FMC, this has been a pretty good week.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 6, 2010)

*FMC: 56!*

Solution

D2 U' F2 U F D' R D R' U L2 B U B' U' F U2 F' L' F U F' L U2 L U' L' U' L2 F' L' F R B U B' U' R' F' r U R' U' r' F R U' THEN APERM(9 moves)


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 6, 2010)

2x2 : 5.00 ; 3.74 ; 4.87 ; 5.24 ; 4.55 : 4.81
3x3 : 20.65 ; 24.58 ; 17.94 ; 17.76 ; 18.90 : 19.16
4x4 : 1.39.62 ; 1.27.56 ; 1.40.34 ; 1.25.42 ; 1.09.55 : 1.30.83
5x5 : 2.56.58 ; 3.28.40 ; 3.07.54 ; 2.36.03 ; 2.57.95 : 3.00.69
2x2BLD : DNF(50.12) ; DNF(58.31) ; 47.75 : 47.75
3x3OH : 46.59 ; 35.11 ; 46.20 ; 37.90 ; 44.70 : 42.93
2-3-4 Relay : 2.22.69
2-3-4-5 Relay : 5.35.25
Magic : 2.04 ; 4.21 ; 1.72 ; 2.95 ; 2.00 : 2.33
Clock : 22.37 ; 28.38 ; 20.12 ; DNF ; 17.17 : 23.62
Megaminx : 2.14.74 ; 2.22.50 ; 2.31.46 ; 21.27.07 ; 2.29.68 : 2.26.42
Pyraminx : 9.12 ; 11.04 ; 10.57 ; 5.46 ; 10.80 : 10.16
Square-1 : 46.44 ; 50.25 ; 39.59 ; 51.27 ; 27.48 : 45.43


----------



## Edam (Oct 6, 2010)

*3x3* (14.49), 15.56, 16.08, (16.66), 16.38 = *16.01*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*2x2x2:* 7.19, 5.66, 10.36, 9.06, 7.34 = *7.86*
Comment: I did 50 solves first to warm up. That definitely helped.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.46, 18.81, DNF [26.13] = *18.81*
Comment: Wow, that second one was a nice scramble! 3 very easy 8-movers. Third one was off by 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:01.43, 2:11.21, 1:28.36 = *1:28.36*
Comment: One the second one, I mismemorized it, but I remembered the visual and corrected my mistake. Third one was pretty easy, which was nice.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:48.44 [3:35], 8:59.87 [4:13], 6:27.43 [2:50] = *6:27.43*
Comment: Wow! First one wasn’t that easy, but I really rushed it and it paid off. Second one my memory wasn’t working, so I refreshed it 3 times just to get through it. Third one had a shockingly fast memo.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:42.32, 8:11], DNF [13:45.43, 7:50], 14:40.03 [6:57] = *14:40.03*
Comment: Sometimes I just need a couple of warmup solves to get me going on big cubes BLD.  First one off by 2 + centers, second one off by 3 X centers (misexecution).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 10:21.05* [5:10]
Comment: I’m embarrassed that I must admit I started the stopwatch before starting the stackmat. I had terrible memory recall pauses. I knew my memory wasn’t doing well at the time, which is why I decided to do the stopwatch backup. I guess I’m glad I did, though – no DNF!

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [32:05.98, 5:19], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 4 corners.  Other than that, it was such a good solve!
*7x7x7:* DNF [51:02.10, 28:43], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 outer + centers (memorized them but forgot to do that location) and 2 obliques (misexecution).
*3x3x3 OH:* DNF [3:18.80], 2:25.93, 2:37.30, DNF [3:26.21], 2:11.25 = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 4 corners and 4 edges – it looks like I missed a U turn somewhere. Fourth one off by 2 corners and 2 edges; I forgot to do parity.
*Magic:* 14.80, 11.44, 9.55, 12.71, 17.55 = *12.98*
Comment: OHITABLD.
*Master Magic:* 4.31, 4.15, 4.94, 5.08, 4.71 = *4.65*
*Clock:* 2:39.40 [0:38], 2:03.46 [0:30], 2:20.65 [0:24], 1:54.97 [0:28], 1:48.69 [0:31] = *2:06.36*
Comment: I’m definitely getting faster at this with the 5 practice solves per week! Any idea what the (admittedly silly) UWR is?
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:00.58], DNF [1:18.36], DNF [1:51.30], 1:26.33, 1:10.94 = *DNF*
Comment: I’m not getting any better at this, though. First one had one center twisted (mismemorized); second one had 2 edges flipped; third one had 2 edges flipped which I memorized correctly, but interpreted incorrectly during solving.
*Square-1:* 4:55.11 [2:36], 5:26.11 [3:10], DNF [7:05.28, 4:05], 5:05.78 [2:51], 6:54.30 [4:36] = *5:48.73*
Comment: Sub-6! Cases EA, QV, AH, TU, PP. On the DNF I was off by 2 edges due to mismemorization. Fourth one was just 2 moves from square.


----------



## @uguste (Oct 6, 2010)

2x2x2 : 5.08, 5.29, 5.36, (4.29), (8.72) = *5.24*
3x3x3 : (16.84), 14.02, (10.90), 15.74, 12.34 = *14.03* 10 was full step, 12 OLL skip
4x4x4 : 1:09.07, 1:05.76, (1:13.67), 1:08.56, (1:00.25) = *1:07.80* nice 
5x5x5 : 2:54.42, 2:54.10, 2:35.50+, (2:35.03), (3:03.71) = *2:48.01*
234 : *1:53.34* 
2345 : *4:27.10*
3x3x3 MTS : 
3x3x3 OH : (21.93), 25.01, (DNF), 27.34, 30.17 = *27.51* Awesome 
2x2x2 BLD : 1:19.35, 48.67, 43.96 = *43.96* 
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
multi : 
pyraminx : (31.27), 12.74, 14.63, (7.39), 12.34 = *13.24* 
square-1 : (1:02.04), (34.84), 35.99, 38.51, 39.30 = *37.93* 
megaminx : 
magic : 
master magic : 4.64, (5.41), 5.14, (3.94), 4.47 = *4.75*


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 6, 2010)

*3x3 Avg:* *12.49*
*3x3 Blindfold Avg:* *53.87*
*3x3 One Handed Avg: 28.81:* 30.82, 30.96, 26.49, 28.49, 27.12 

Comments: Lost the times for 2h and Blindfold but remembered the avgerage. =/ maybe I should do them again and get the individual times?


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 6, 2010)

*FMC:* F R' D F U F D' F' U' F B' L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L F D2 F' R2 D R' D2 R2 D2 R2 (*28*)


Spoiler



2x2x2+blocks: F R' D F2 # (4)
2x2x3: D' B' (2/6)
EO+3x pairs: D2 * F D2 F' (4/10)
4-corners: R2 D R' D2 R2 D2 R2 (7/17)
Insert at #: F' U F D' F' U' F D (8/25)
Insert at *: D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L (8/33)
5 moves cancel


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 7, 2010)

*2x2x2*
11.38, 6.03, 8.09, 9.02, 8.40 = 8.58
I’m learning CLL and recognition is still difficult for me. That is why I am so bad at 2x2
*3x3x3*
16.63, 15.00, 14.50, 15.52, 15.18 = 15.23
*4x4x4*
1:17.19, 1:17.21, 1:17.08, 1:22.41, 1:16.56 = 1:17.16 
*5x5x5*
2:38.09, 2:28.25, 2:29.63, 2:38.84, 2:34.18 = 2:33.97
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
4:21.02, 4:59.27, DNF = 4:21.02
Not my best but they were successes this week
*3x3x3 Onehanded*
30.72, 34.97, 45.34, 33.15, 33.16 = 33.76
*Megaminx*
1:30.83, 1:25.15, 1:18.03, 1:27.36, 1:29.25 = 1:27.25


----------



## aronpm (Oct 7, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> *3x3 Blindfold Avg:* *53.87*
> 
> Comments: Lost the times for 2h and Blindfold but remembered the avgerage. =/ *maybe I should do them again *and get the individual times?


LOL

I don't believe that 'average' either.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Oct 7, 2010)

2x2x2: (9.45) , 7.31 , (5.03) , 7.11 , 6.28 = 6.90
3x3x3: 15.51 , 16.02 , 14.52 , (12.93) , (17.58) = 15.35
4x4x4: (1:09.02) , 1:01.58 , 1:03.53 , 1:02.62 , (58.07) = 1:02.58
5x5x5:	2:12.67 , (2:25.00) , 2:21.73 , (2:06.03) , 2:14.54 =
6x6x6: 4:47.55 , 5:54.98 , 4:57.25 , 5:52.71 , DNS = 
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 58.49 , 43.58 , DNF = 43.58
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 4:03.23 , DNS , DNS = 4:03.23
3x3x3 One Handed: (39.95) , 47.50 , 47.10 , (1:06.55) , 49.11 = 47.90
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.68 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:08.68 
Magic: (4.65) , 2.46 , 1.98 , (1.73) , 2.22 =
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: 17.83 , 17.56 , 17.11 , (15.72) , (27.11) =


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> *3x3 Avg:* *12.49*
> *3x3 Blindfold Avg:* *53.87*
> 
> Comments: Lost the times for 2h and Blindfold but remembered the avgerage. =/ maybe I should do them again and get the individual times?



We need the times for the separate solves too. But this once you can post 5 times 12.49.

The format for blindsolves is "best of three" and not an average. 
With times (a time) like that (amongst the very best in the world) which indicates that
you are a very experienced blindsolver it seems likely you ought to have known that already.

So I just ask if this result is for real? (this whole contest builds on the sincerity of all competitors).


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> So I just ask if this result is for real? (this whole contest builds on the sincerity of all competitors).



I don't wanna suspect foul play, but


jackdexter75 said:


> Round 43 Avg: 16.22
> 
> 11.54, 16.22, 17.13, 14.28, 16.87, 15.62, 16.77, 16.59, 15.22, 15.97, 17.79, 17.60
> 
> ...



This was from this weeks racing to sub 20 thread. 

I wish I could drop 4secs off my avg in a couple of days.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 7, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, at least it's better than last week.

3x3x3: 1:03.25, 55.64, 1:08.24, (1:16.08), (54.42) => 1:02.38

-Joe


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahh, faz is going for the Crown , doing lots of events. Congratulations!

*2x2x2*(50)

 1.85 Anthony
 2.10 fazrulz
 2.18 ben1996123
 2.23 onionhoney
 3.07 Mats Valk
 3.29 SimonWestlund
 3.44 oprah62
 3.66 ZB_FTW!!!
 3.73 KboyForeverB
 3.95 Neo63
 3.97 Kurama
 4.03 RCTACameron
 4.06 Baian Liu
 4.16 Diniz
 4.41 cincyaviation
 4.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.45 kinch2002
 4.67 Wasil
 4.74 skatemaster78
 4.81 Mcuber5
 5.01 Javier Tirado
 5.24 @uguste
 5.29 xXzaKerXx
 5.30 Evan Liu
 5.31 ArcticxWolf
 5.33 Pau Vela
 5.59 Elliot
 5.83 Zane_C
 6.30 cubefan4848
 6.80 a small kitten
 6.85 PeterV
 6.90 pierrotlenageur
 7.05 AvGalen
 7.51 uberCuber
 7.51 okayama
 7.86 Mike Hughey
 7.93 coinman
 8.50 dimwmuni
 8.58 Lumej
 8.79 Keroma12
 9.25 hatep
 9.50 Alcuber
 9.71 jave
 9.85 celli
 10.22 jamesdeanludlow
 11.26 MichaelErskine
 14.96 MatsBergsten
 17.16 BC1997
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF aronpm
*3x3x3 *(49)

 8.38 fazrulz
 8.93 onionhoney
 9.39 Yes, We Can!
 9.87 Mats Valk
 11.19 SimonWestlund
 11.26 Anthony
 11.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.41 a small kitten
 13.96 ben1996123
 14.03 @uguste
 14.04 Neo63
 14.49 Kurama
 14.71 kinch2002
 14.88 Elliot
 15.23 dimwmuni
 15.35 pierrotlenageur
 15.91 Zane_C
 16.01 Edam
 16.06 KboyForeverB
 16.15 Evan Liu
 16.89 Diniz
 17.01 ArcticxWolf
 17.69 ZB_FTW!!!
 17.86 Wasil
 18.27 Pau Vela
 18.62 aronpm
 18.86 cincyaviation
 19.16 Mcuber5
 19.21 AvGalen
 20.35 Lumej
 20.54 jamesdeanludlow
 21.23 RCTACameron
 21.26 Baian Liu
 21.33 uberCuber
 23.84 okayama
 23.93 larf
 25.34 hatep
 25.60 Javier Tirado
 27.18 jave
 27.41 coinman
 27.71 Keroma12
 28.57 PeterV
 28.86 supercuber86
 31.20 cubefan4848
 38.35 celli
 41.93 Alcuber
 44.52 MatsBergsten
 49.60 Cubenovice
 1:02.38 ManSkirtBrew
*4x4x4*(31)

 41.63 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.10 fazrulz
 48.60 Mats Valk
 49.30 SimonWestlund
 54.10 Yes, We Can!
 1:02.58 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.48 kinch2002
 1:07.80 @uguste
 1:08.39 Neo63
 1:13.33 AvGalen
 1:14.91 jamesdeanludlow
 1:15.33 Evan Liu
 1:16.87 Diniz
 1:17.16 dimwmuni
 1:19.03 Wasil
 1:22.69 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:23.91 Zane_C
 1:27.57 larf
 1:30.87 Mcuber5
 1:40.64 uberCuber
 1:42.70 aronpm
 1:48.44 Lumej
 1:51.96 okayama
 1:53.52 jave
 1:58.77 xXzaKerXx
 2:01.30 coinman
 2:16.96 MichaelErskine
 2:32.97 Keroma12
 3:00.88 MatsBergsten
 3:06.71 celli
 5:52.96 Alcuber
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:17.38 fazrulz
 1:38.31 SimonWestlund
 1:48.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:09.88 kinch2002
 2:16.31 pierrotlenageur
 2:17.07 AvGalen
 2:23.50 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.06 Diniz
 2:27.36 KboyForeverB
 2:33.97 dimwmuni
 2:37.62 aronpm
 2:46.25 Keroma12
 2:48.01 @uguste
 2:48.30 Evan Liu
 2:53.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:00.69 Mcuber5
 3:13.12 larf
 3:16.22 uberCuber
 3:25.47 RCTACameron
 3:47.40 Lumej
 3:53.22 jave
 6:44.09 MatsBergsten
 6:59.67 celli
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:43.09 fazrulz
 2:46.73 SimonWestlund
 4:32.29 jamesdeanludlow
 4:34.25 Keroma12
 5:34.98 pierrotlenageur
 5:49.91 AvGalen
 6:32.57 aronpm
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:22.32 fazrulz
 4:45.00 SimonWestlund
 6:58.84 jamesdeanludlow
 7:03.94 AvGalen
 7:37.71 Keroma12
 7:53.19 kinch2002
12:24.65 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(33)

 14.65 fazrulz
 16.17 onionhoney
 16.69 a small kitten
 19.84 Anthony
 20.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.14 Elliot
 22.50 Yes, We Can!
 22.94 SimonWestlund
 23.55 MTGjumper
 27.51 @uguste
 27.65 Neo63
 27.78 ZB_FTW!!!
 28.81 jackdexter75
 28.97 Diniz
 29.04 kinch2002
 29.26 Zane_C
 33.25 Evan Liu
 33.76 dimwmuni
 34.17 Wasil
 36.13 RCTACameron
 37.28 aronpm
 38.93 KboyForeverB
 40.88 AvGalen
 42.93 Mcuber5
 44.12 hatep
 47.90 pierrotlenageur
 50.34 Lumej
 53.07 jamesdeanludlow
 55.33 jave
 1:20.58 Keroma12
 1:31.71 cubefan4848
 2:21.62 Alcuber
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:20.52 kinch2002
 1:47.48 SimonWestlund
 3:17.50 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:37.45 Lumej
 6:06.41 Keroma12
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 4.75 Anthony
 6.80 fazrulz
 15.86 Baian Liu
 18.34 aronpm
 18.81 Mike Hughey
 23.70 SimonWestlund
 24.05 MatsBergsten
 28.69 kinch2002
 30.57 Zane_C
 30.86 ZB_FTW!!!
 31.57 Neo63
 43.58 pierrotlenageur
 43.96 @uguste
 44.50 AvGalen
 47.75 Mcuber5
 1:10.32 okayama
 1:13.47 Elliot
 1:29.62 Keroma12
 1:37.90 Lumej
 2:07.46 hatep
 DNF Evan Liu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 53.87 jackdexter75
 1:09.61 fazrulz
 1:28.36 Mike Hughey
 1:30.58 kinch2002
 1:37.08 SimonWestlund
 1:43.95 tkubo
 1:44.74 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.12 MatsBergsten
 3:09.65 okayama
 3:58.90 AvGalen
 4:03.23 pierrotlenageur
 4:21.02 dimwmuni
 4:57.91 ZB_FTW!!!
 6:40.37 Keroma12
 6:48.45 hatep
 9:19.94 Elliot
 DNF @uguste
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Zane_C
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:49.04 kinch2002
 6:09.66 cmhardw
 6:27.43 Mike Hughey
 6:49.05 fazrulz
 8:27.75 MatsBergsten
31:03.00 okayama
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:48.03 kinch2002
14:40.03 Mike Hughey
15:05.75 aronpm
15:31.98 cmhardw
47:05.00 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

10/11 (51:08)  kinch2002
7/7 (39:21)  tkubo
7/9 (47:09)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (10:21)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (18:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
2/3 (15:01)  SimonWestlund
2/3 (22:48)  okayama
1/4 (15:52)  Zane_C
0/2 (19:17)  hatep
0/2 (19:34)  Keroma12
3/7 (28:46)  aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 51.47 kinch2002
 1:08.81 AvGalen
 1:10.38 fazrulz
 1:13.46 SimonWestlund
 1:34.09 Lumej
 1:35.79 Keroma12
 1:54.56 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:08.55 jamesdeanludlow
 2:58.87 jave
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 1:00.06 fazrulz
 1:10.66 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.88 SimonWestlund
 1:31.40 kinch2002
 1:31.98 Wasil
 1:32.68 pierrotlenageur
 1:39.92 Evan Liu
 1:43.30 Diniz
 1:47.27 AvGalen
 1:48.34 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:53.34 @uguste
 2:02.05 jamesdeanludlow
 2:13.85 uberCuber
 2:17.48 larf
 2:22.69 Mcuber5
 2:31.33 jave
 2:34.77 Zane_C
 2:36.75 Keroma12
 2:50.68 Lumej
 3:32.20 MichaelErskine
 5:17.74 celli
 5:43.65 MatsBergsten
 6:19.28 Alcuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)

 2:24.75 fazrulz
 2:59.11 SimonWestlund
 3:40.95 kinch2002
 3:46.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:08.68 pierrotlenageur
 4:23.41 Diniz
 4:27.10 @uguste
 4:28.33 AvGalen
 4:44.96 jamesdeanludlow
 4:54.45 Evan Liu
 4:56.69 Wasil
 5:01.05 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:35.25 Mcuber5
 5:39.40 Lumej
 6:00.70 Keroma12
 6:06.56 larf
 6:46.58 jave
 8:13.00 Elliot
 8:54.93 MichaelErskine
11:16.87 MatsBergsten
11:23.48 celli
*Magic*(12)

 1.11 Neo63
 1.44 Evan Liu
 1.51 Alcuber
 1.51 SimonWestlund
 1.65 kinch2002
 1.67 Lumej
 1.82 AvGalen
 2.01 jamesdeanludlow
 2.05 fazrulz
 2.22 pierrotlenageur
 2.33 Mcuber5
 12.98 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.69 jamesdeanludlow
 3.00 Evan Liu
 3.82 SimonWestlund
 4.47 ZB_FTW!!!
 4.65 Mike Hughey
 4.75 @uguste
 4.88 AvGalen
 15.77 okayama
*Clock*(9)

 7.65 larf
 7.74 kinch2002
 10.75 SimonWestlund
 12.51 fazrulz
 13.66 Evan Liu
 18.79 AvGalen
 23.62 Mcuber5
 2:06.36 Mike Hughey
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.48 cubefan4848
 6.26 fazrulz
 6.51 Neo63
 7.13 SimonWestlund
 7.39 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.79 kinch2002
 9.10 Alcuber
 9.23 ben1996123
 10.16 Mcuber5
 10.37 KboyForeverB
 10.67 Evan Liu
 10.97 cincyaviation
 12.61 Zane_C
 12.64 Keroma12
 13.24 @uguste
 13.79 Diniz
 15.59 AvGalen
 17.50 pierrotlenageur
 19.60 jamesdeanludlow
 19.63 jave
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 59.04 SimonWestlund
 1:09.56 fazrulz
 1:27.25 dimwmuni
 2:27.88 Mcuber5
 2:42.24 jamesdeanludlow
 2:49.13 uberCuber
 2:56.09 kinch2002
 3:01.00 AvGalen
 3:29.70 Keroma12
 3:40.85 Lumej
 4:55.58 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:49.76 Alcuber
*Square-1*(18)

 13.54 MTGjumper
 15.56 Neo63
 23.36 ArcticxWolf
 24.61 fazrulz
 24.91 SimonWestlund
 34.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 37.93 @uguste
 45.43 Mcuber5
 51.99 ben1996123
 54.78 PeterV
 59.90 jamesdeanludlow
 1:02.26 kinch2002
 1:08.24 AvGalen
 2:10.96 Evan Liu
 2:13.08 jave
 2:44.27 Keroma12
 5:48.73 Mike Hughey
 DNF Inf3rn0
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

24 guusrs
24 okayama
28 Cride5
28 irontwig
29 kinch2002
33 ZB_FTW!!!
36 fazrulz
37 Keroma12
40 jamesdeanludlow
41 aronpm
41 ben1996123
47 Diniz
DNF  RCTACameron
DNF  Alcuber

*Contest results*

438 fazrulz
413 kinch2002
412 SimonWestlund
273 ZB_FTW!!!
257 Hyprul 9-ty2
244 AvGalen
226 @uguste
211 pierrotlenageur
209 jamesdeanludlow
209 Evan Liu
208 Neo63
197 Diniz
186 Mcuber5
177 Keroma12
159 Zane_C
157 Anthony
155 aronpm
144 Mike Hughey
141 dimwmuni
139 ben1996123
139 Wasil
136 onionhoney
136 okayama
135 Lumej
130 Mats Valk
128 KboyForeverB
127 MatsBergsten
121 Elliot
115 Yes, We Can!
103 a small kitten
102 RCTACameron
89 uberCuber
89 jave
83 Kurama
82 Baian Liu
79 ArcticxWolf
79 larf
77 Alcuber
76 cincyaviation
63 cubefan4848
62 hatep
55 Pau Vela
51 MTGjumper
49 jackdexter75
47 Javier Tirado
46 oprah62
46 tkubo
46 PeterV
41 xXzaKerXx
39 coinman
38 celli
35 Edam
34 skatemaster78
28 MichaelErskine
27 cmhardw
24 guusrs
22 irontwig
22 Cride5
10 supercuber86
5 Inf3rn0
5 BC1997
5 Cubenovice
4 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

That was some intense OH competition. First comp with 3 sub 17 averages?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for being really late, I did all my events from my phone internet, but couldn't get internet on my laptop to type it up since Monday. Can I still be included please? 

*2x2x2:* 4.87, (5.12), 3.67, 4.81, (3.46) = *4.45*
*3x3x3:* (17.30), 15.46, 14.80, (12.96), 13.86 = *14.71*
*4x4x4:* 1:05.94, (1:08.12), (58.06), 1:03.35, 1:04.14 = *1:04.48*
*5x5x5:* 2:06.95, 2:09.47, (2:16.04), (2:03.39), 2:13.21 = *2:09.88*
*7x7x7:* (8:03.33), 7:53.39, 7:49.70, (7:46.59), 7:56.49 = *7:53.19*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 28.69 = *28.69*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:46.40, 1:30.58, 1:38.50 = *1:30.58*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:49.04 = *5:49.04*
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:04.39 [6:02.96], 15:02.97 [6:36.23], 13:48.03 [6:09.32] = *13:48.03*
*MultiBLD: 10/11 51:08 *[36:40]
*OH:* 29.00, 29.03, 29.08, (31.58), (25.69) = *29.04*
*Feet:* 1:23.10, 1:16.97, 1:21.50, (1:29.30), (1:13.46) = *1:20.52*
*MTS:* 51.94, 52.39, (56.07), (48.53), 50.09 = *51.47*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.40*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:40.95*
*Magic* 1.48, (2.85), 1.68, (1.52), 1.75 = *1.65*
*Clock:* 7.58, 7.69, 7.94, (8.05), (7.36) = *7.74*
*Megaminx:* 3:00.12, (3:06.94), 3:01.11, 2:47.04, (2:35.98) = *2:56.09*
*Pyraminx:* 6.15, 7.81, 9.42, (5.74), (13.64) = *7.79*
*Square-1:* 1:08.13, (1:18.27), 54.44, (47.90), 1:04.21= *1:02.26*
*FMC: 29 moves* F R' D F2 R D' B' R F' R2 F B' D B D' B R' B' R2 D' L' D F2 D F2 D' F2 R' L


Spoiler



Scramble: U' B' L' U2 R2 D F2 U B' D U B' L2 D L U2 L' U'
2x2x2: F R' D F2 (4)
Extra move: R (5)
2x2x3: D' B' (7)
2 more blocks: R F' R2 F (11)
F2L with sledgehammer for EO: B' D B D' B R' B' R D (20)
Not 3 corners left  but nice finish with cancellations anyway: D' R D' L' D F2 D F2 D' F2 R' L (29)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Why aren't I in the results? I entered, did I do something wrong?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Why aren't I in the results? I entered, did I do something wrong?


 
No, but all your results disappeared in the process of stripping away the html-code. 
Sorry about that, it was exactly the kind of errors I expected a couple of weeks ago
when they redid the format of the forum posts and I then my programs. So please
tell me immediately if it happens again.

@kinch: But of course, letting Simon taste his own medicin . Actually you beat him 
by one single point but this time the real King is still standing in your way.
The only reason I could think of *not* entering your results is because of you
beating me in all bld events (but for 2x2). Some real nice bld results for you!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Mats, it appears my FMC result has been missed by your program. It might have been because I put an exclamation point after the result im not sure.  Anyway I got 56.

Heres the post http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2010-40&p=465283&viewfull=1#post465283

Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Hi Mats, it appears my FMC result has been missed by your program. It might have been because I put an exclamation point after the result im not sure.  Anyway I got 56.
> 
> Thanks.



Your'e right! That's a bad program , sorry.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow. This was probably by far the toughest week so far! 
This week I actually finished all my results and I'm beaten by 2 people! 
Can't really do anything about Faz..  and Daniel has been close to beating me a lot of times and now that Faz stole my points for winning events I couldn't hold up.. 
Congrats Faz and Daniel.
Mats, how long was my #1 streak?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Wow. This was probably by far the toughest week so far!
> This week I actually finished all my results and I'm beaten by 2 people!
> Can't really do anything about Faz..  and Daniel has been close to beating me a lot of times and now that Faz stole my points for winning events I couldn't hold up..
> Congrats Faz and Daniel.
> Mats, how long was my #1 streak?


Cheers Simon  You're streak was pretty incredible however long it was. I put it down to me finally getting a magic  This week I did pretty well I guess because I won all the crazy bld events and stuff like feet and MTS. Of course you still pwn me on the overall rankings on WCA because you're really good at the main events and I just do 'side' ones


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

I came 12th in 2x2, cool, but I still suck. 
I have got to stop getting FMC DNFs.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 12, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mats, how long was my #1 streak?



Sorry, been off for a couple of days. You won all comps from week 6 to week 38 (inclusive)
so no less than 33 weeks in a row.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 13, 2010)

2x2: 7.01, 5.18, 5.18, 7.65, 8.05

3x3: 20.96, 19.49, 19.19, 18.89, 14.17

4x4: 2:40.15, 2:18.41, 2:38.87, 2:50.16, DNS

2x2 BLD: 1:30.05, DNS, DNS


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm new to the Weekly Comp, but would I still be able to use scrambles from here? I thought it ends after 1 week, but Cride5 just posted times?

If I can, I'll just edit this post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I'm new to the Weekly Comp, but would I still be able to use scrambles from here? I thought it ends after 1 week, but Cride5 just posted times?


 
Technically, it's done after one week. But if you do the solves before the competition ends, but don't manage to get online to post it until later, it's generally okay.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I'm new to the Weekly Comp, but would I still be able to use scrambles from here? I thought it ends after 1 week, but Cride5 just posted times?
> 
> If I can, I'll just edit this post.


 
Oops, sorry I was posting from my phone. I mistakenly thought this was the 'current' comp. Ignore these!


----------

